
High Performance Ornithopter Drone Is Quiet, Efficient, and Safe - samizdis
https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/drones/high-performance-ornithopter-drone
======
samizdis
> "Its thrust exceeds its 26-gram mass by 40 percent, which is where much of
> the aerobatic capability comes from. ... flapping-wing robots can actually
> be more efficient than propeller-based aircraft."

